# 4 Sale, Cool looking late 40's early 50's Happi-Time tricycle by Sears-Roebuck



## buffalobill (Feb 19, 2011)

Classic  late 40's early 50's Sears-Roebuck Happi-Time Tricycle with period bell. The Trike was made by Murray and sold by Sears-Roebuck under the Happi-Time name. Check out the cool louvers coming off the front fender. And The pedals were made egg shape to resemble the aerodynamic look of an airplane wing. The Red, White and Blue paint job is it's original paint reflecting the Patriotic fever that was sweeping the country after World War II. All parts are original.  The original grips are in excellent shape with "Flex-grip" marked on them. The original "Firestone" marked tires on it are in very good condition with tread on them and unbroken. The Value of this Tricycle can only go up.  $250.00


----------

